# ,     ""     914?
451  26.05.09

"   2  -    **               ."

,    2

----------


## .

,       .       ""   :Frown:

----------

?

----------

10

----------


## LegO NSK

.169       :Smilie:

----------

???  ???

----------


## Natasel

,     .
,    .

----------

**, 

"  2 -  **        ;"

"  2 -  **        ;"

----------

?
   ,  **  :Smilie: 

     ...

----------

???

----------

,  ,   -

----------


## 111

,    .
         :
   2  -               
   .   -
 ,    2   3   161   
  ,             
   (         
),            
;

----------


## Andyko

*111*,     ?
  ,
 ""     , 
 , 
     , 
      ,    -914   .

----------

> ,    -914   .


,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


   ,  .2  3 .161?

----------

.

----------


## rnb09

, ,   ""   / ..    - ?/

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


,      ""  ?

----------


## mvf

> ""


*rnb09*,   "..." 01.06.09.  7   .

----------


## rnb09

:10.06.09   ""?  -    ""?

----------

21-

----------

?

----------


## .

,           :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,  .

----------


## rnb09

!  ,  ?

----------


## mvf

,  .

----------


## 1234

, ,       -....
   ? ....

----------


## mvf

-  ...

----------

:
    "  " ( "  ")
?

----------


## EWA

> :
>     "  " ( "  ")
> ?


  ,   ?          ????

----------


## mvf

> ,   ?          ????


?  .   .  ""  ""...      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

?    ,   ?  :Silly:

----------

!    ....  :yes:

----------


## zvezdochka

- 9 

 :Frown:

----------

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ....


    ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?    ,   ?


,  ,     ?  -    ,     "    ".

----------


## ollo69

!!
 9    -   2    ,      ,      .    ,          02.12.2000  914  ,    ,     .

   ,         ,     -     .      : -,           914   9 ,      .          ,      .

      ,      . ϻ    .      -     -      ,   ϻ   .


: . . 
 ,   !

----------

http://www.glavbukh.ru/news/9146

----------


## YUM

> http://www.glavbukh.ru/news/9146


    ? :Wow: 
"      -,    ,    *  12, 2008.      .*"

----------

,   ?       -/    ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1473.  
3.              .

 ,     .    )))

----------

> 


    . ,    -  ,       :Mad:

----------


## LegO NSK

100%    - ,           .

----------


## rnb09

12 2008 . ?


> "      -,    ,      12, 2008.      ."
> __________________

----------


## LegO NSK

2008  -      .  .   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

12     :Smilie:

----------


## Natasel

> ,   ?       -/    ?      ?


 -   .
, ,   /?

----------

> -   .


 ,         .    //  ..   ....

----------


## YUM

> ,         .    //  ..   ....


"       ".
 , . 
 , !    -        .
, ,         3   .    ,   .
 :Frown:       !!!

----------

,    ????       .....

----------

,     1,    "   "      .  ,   ,    .  :Wow:        .         ,       -.

----------


## Andyko

> ,       -.


    ?

----------

> ?


    ,       ** ,   . , , . :Wink:

----------


## .

,      ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,   ,     ""      2 ?

   -    -1  ,     - ... -     ...  :Frown:

----------

> 


  ,  ,      ...   :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------

> ...       ...


     -  ""  /...

     -  ?  :Smilie:

----------

?  :Wow:  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,    "   ",     .   ,  ,   .        (    ),      ()    .

----------


## rnb09

> ,       -.


   . -

----------

,       /       .
   ,    ,      /  ????  ?

----------



----------

?  :Wink: 
 :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

, ..                    ??????  :Frown:

----------

!!!!!!!!!!   ,       !!!!!!!!!!

----------

, ?       (           )

----------

> ?


    ,  ,    .



> 


    .     ""   :Wink:

----------

> (    ), .


-    ,  -

----------

,       :Smilie:

----------

,      ,     ,   ..     ,      .

----------

> ,   ..     ,


  :Smilie: 



> . -


http://www.glavbukh.ru/news/9165

----------

> -    ,  -


  ,      ,   .      ,    .

----------


## margo1124

> ,      ,   .      ,    .


     ...   ..   ,     2 ...

----------


## rnb09

,  .

----------


## olech

.      1     ...         .        ..     ..     .

----------


## KocmosMars

.       ,    .  ,    .   .  ,          . .     .     ?

----------

... 4000     ..... -,     "". -      40 ?      .-. ?
           .
    , ?      -   )))  ,        ,     -  ""...

..
   ,   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,


          ?    "" 444333,.  ..
  ?      ,      ,   .

----------

.    
:     "",  ""

      "" 444333,.  ..

----------

""     ,  ....
    ?

  40 ...      )       ?

----------

> ?    "" 444333,.  ..
>   ?      ,      ,   .


    ,  :
3)      ;

----------

.1 .4      ,         
.3 .1 .6          ,   ,   .
.2 .5 .169   -    ** 
.*)* .2    26.05.2009  451    .

 ,           (   -   **),     ,    (    ,    )

----------


## KocmosMars

,      451  26.05.2009. 1    ,        .

----------


## Andyko

- .

----------


## KocmosMars

> - .
> __________________


    ?

----------


## FM

> ,      451  26.05.2009. 1    ,        .


  .


> - .


 :8:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


, ,    ,  .

----------


## kr

,       /    ,       -?   
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,       /


         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## kr

,    /    :Smilie:

----------

.29  914  02.12.2000 ,   -,       .
    ,    ,   .

----------


## Tortilla

** ,       ""....          ...

----------


## ..

,    "" /?

----------


## Tortilla

*..* ,

----------

.

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

-,  ..  100, ""  .   ..  100+N

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------

> ** ,       ""....          ...


  . -.

----------


## Andyko

,     .

 :Smilie: 
,       .

----------

...      **         ,   ...

      ...     ...  ...

----------

> **


     ( ,   ?)




> ...

----------

, , ,   ,     ,

----------

**,           ,        .

      -    ,    ?

----------

...     ...

           - ...

   -        ...

----------

...  ...,  ...  ...  ..      .

----------


## mvf

> 


-914 . 14
_-,     ,   ,     ,     ._

----------

" - "...

----------

*mvf*, .
**,    ,         ,     .

       ,    ,            ,    .   ,    .
   ""      ,     .

----------

> ...  ...,  ...  ...  ..      .


     . 
              .

----------

> ""     ,     .


              .
       .

----------

...     ...   ...      " "         ...

----------


## Nika21

> ?


c 09.06.09

----------


## kii1

> ,    .


  ? :Wink:

----------

> ...


   .



> ...      " "         ...


 /    ??????

----------


## Tortilla

> **,  ...     ...   ...      " "         ...


  :yes:   :yes:  



> ** ,      .   /    ??????


   ....    .. :Wink: .
,   -        ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ....    ...
> ,  -


        -      ,    .

----------

-,           ... ,  ,  " "     ...

                   ...

**   -  ,      ...

----------


## Tortilla

> -      ,    .


   ,   ,    ,   ...  :yes:  :yes:  
,  ,   ,     ....      ...

----------


## KAMAZZZ

,      ???

----------

> ,  -       ...


  ,   .




> ,   ,    ,   ...


  , .
   ,      - -    :Wow:

----------

,  .   -     ?

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  .   -     ?


  .   :Frown:

----------


## z-z-z

: 
      "  "
 -  ""
  -  -  "  "...   ,  ,  ...

----------

> -  -  "  "...   ,  ,  ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zhankin

,    ?    ?  2 ???????????????  :Wow:

----------


## z-z-z

**, !
   ""?
  :  -   ... "  ".
   .   "  "...- ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    ?    ?  2 ???????????????


 .            .    ,   .

----------


## YUM

:    ,  -   (  )  ?      .  "" ?

----------


## Zhankin

: 
"  2 -          .   -  ,    2  3  161    ,          (     ),         " 
  ,     2   **  ,   .2  3 . 161  .
  ...     .  :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  ,   .

----------


## FM

*Zhankin*,  .     ...

----------

> , !
>    ""?
>   :  -   ... "  ".
>    .   "  "...- ?


,  ,      -    ,  -    3- ,      ,    ,          ,

----------


## -

-: :   ""("")     ...
      .-.?

----------


## Zhankin

> *Zhankin*,  .     ...


....  ...       2 ...    "".     ""  :Frown:

----------


## Zhankin

> -


     09.06.09  ...
",      26.05.2009 N 451,      7      (  "  " - 01.06.2009)."

----------


## KocmosMars

> 09.06.09  ...
> ",      26.05.2009 N 451,      7      (  "  " - 01.06.2009)."


   18.06.09.

----------

> 09.06.09  ...


,    ,            .

----------


## Zhankin

, , ...    2 ?!  ,   .2  3 . 161 ?     ? :Hmm:

----------

> ?


    -     .   ,   451  ,      ,   451   ,    .

----------

-...     ...

----------


## Tortilla

> ,    ,            .


  .... :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> -


,    ,    :Wink: 
,   ?

----------


## Tortilla

> -     .   ,   451  ,


-     ??? :Wow:

----------


## Zhankin

1,  : http://www.buh.ru/document-1451 "   ,           2  ,      ( ""    "").*   ,      2  169                   -,      ,   5, 5.1  6  169  .         ,     - (    14.04.2009    12-17870/2008,   24.04.2009  -40/3234-09,   07.05.2008  04-2804/2008 (4613-81-42)  .).       ,     ,       -             ."
     ?

----------


## Tortilla

*Zhankin*,      :
    2         ,        -     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,    -      ,   ()   2 .  :Smilie:

----------

-        -       ,   .        .      .     .                  .

----------


## Zhankin

> ,    -      ,   ()   2 .


, ,     ""  .... :Smilie:

----------


## kii1

?,         .               ?.         ,     -     .

----------


## Zhankin

> ?,         .               ?.         ,     -     .


    ?!  ,     !

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!  ,     !


    ?

----------


## Zhankin

> ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


.   .    .

----------


## gordana

> ,  -   (  )  ?


   "  " ,(1),   , ..        "  " (2).
     (2),  ,   ,     .

----------


## gordana

> ,     !


   .     ,       .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 .

----------

> 


        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ....


 



> -


*Tortilla* ,     .

----------


## Zhankin

> ,       .


...    ,       ))))

----------

> .


,       :Big Grin: (  )

----------


## Zhankin

> ?


     .... :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      (  )


  (    :Redface:  )

----------


## gordana

> ?


  .

----------

, ...    ?

  -  ...    ...

----------

,             .      "  "      "  "

----------

""...       -     ,  ,    ...

----------

,   (   ) -    ,      .

----------


## gordana

.

----------

> ,

----------

> ""...       -     ,  ,    ...


  :yes: ,       ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> .


   ...

----------


## kii1

.        -,      ()  .         "      !!!".     ,     :Frown: .   2006          ?      ,           . 
 :Big Grin: ,   ,        -     .  :Drug:

----------

...  ...        ...          ...

  - -   ,   ,  ""  ""?

----------

> -...     ...


  .       :     ,         .169   914,      .

!           .2!!!!!
!        !!!!!

----------


## KocmosMars

> ...  ...        ...          ...

----------

, : Adidas  ADIDAS?

----------


## FM

> ...  ...        ...          ...


   -   ....  :Wink:

----------


## gordana

> 


     ,      ,      .

----------

*KocmosMars*,      ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Zhankin

> .       :     ,         .169   914,      .
> 
> !           .2!!!!!
> !        !!!!!


 :8:      !  :Big Grin:  :Lol:

----------


## Tortilla

> **,   - -   ,   ,  ""  ""?


  !!!!!!   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:     -        :Wink:

----------


## KocmosMars

> -   ....


   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

*KocmosMars*, :No-no:    .         -?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rudi_key

1.  ""  :Stick Out Tongue:  . ,     ....         :Smilie:

----------

> - -   ,   ,  ""  ""?


    .    .

----------


## KocmosMars

> -


 :Angy man:

----------

...     ,    ?

----------


## Zhankin

**, ,      "" ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,    ?


.    -   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,    .
 :Smilie:

----------

*mvf*,     ...  ...

----------

() 
 =   

,        ...

----------


## :)

1-    /

----------


## kii1

> ,    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,     ...  ...


-...    ,   .

 -    "        ".

    ... -   .



> ,        ...


...        ...

----------

,      :Smilie: ,  -,     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... -   .


          ..
      - ..    ...

:     -..   :Embarrassment:

----------

,      7.7

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ,    ?


   -.   " "   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

?

----------

*Andyko*, ..

----------


## gordana

> " "   ?


 ,   :Big Grin: ,    ?  ?

----------


## :)

, !      ?  -!       ?  :Frown:

----------

...

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## :)

> ...


  , , ... :Smilie:

----------

*shrilanka*,               :yes:

----------

> ...


, , !!!  !!!

----------

rar-
   -  rar-   ...  ,   (++)...     : ReadMe, SF451.EFD, SF451.EFR

      -               26  2009 . N 451 "  

 2  2000 . N 914",     09.06.2009.   -   09.06.2009         .
SF_451.ert -    ;
SF_451.efd -     -.
   -     PrnForms  ExtForms   .     -    "- "     ,     ,     "".   ""   ,       .

----------

,  !!!!!

----------

""  ...

----------

"   "?

 :
1.    **
2.  ** 
3.  **

----------


## Cooler

:



> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

[QUOTE=;52225753] ...     ...

           - ...


     -     ...

----------


## Tramontana

> -  ""  /...
> 
>      -  ?


 . ,      ,     .       ,  "   -".   .

----------

,  -  (, ,,) ? -       ?

----------


## .

> ,  -  (, ,,) ? -       ?

----------


## Tortilla

*Tramontana*,      -      ""    ...  :yes:          ,  , ....    - ? ....

----------

> . ,      ,     .       ,  "   -".   .


    ,       -    ?                 :Smilie:

----------


## owod

, !       -,       - = ? ,  ?   :Frown:

----------

...      ...

,     ,

----------

> :
>     "  " ( "  ")
> ?


       ( ).            4....

----------


## Tortilla

** ,    ?

----------


## KAMAZZZ

> ...      ...
> 
> ,     ,


..    1....    ,      ,   ,        !!
   !

----------

- ,     -        914?     /     ?

----------


## expertiza-tpp

> - ,     -        914?     /     ?


      ,      / (  )        .       .      ,   .   - ,   .

----------


## FM

** ,       ,        . 122  ....

----------


## FM

> / (  )        .       .


 ...

----------

> ,      / (  )        .       .      ,   .   - ,   .


  ?          / -     .        2008  2-,  ,

----------

,      -))) ,                   ?

----------

> ,      / (  )        .       .


 :EEK!: 
 :Hmm:  ...

----------


## .

> ...


/ 

-                  ...            -

----------

-,      ?

----------


## Zhankin

> ,      -))) ,                   ?


   2 ""

----------

Zhankin ,        ,      ))

----------


## FM

**,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## expertiza-tpp

> ...


    ,     ,  ,    -  .

----------

> ,     ,  ,    -


   ,  .  ""      -.

----------

,      ,       ,   ,        ,   =(((

----------


## Cressis

> ,     ,  ,    -  .


  :Glasses:

----------


## expertiza-tpp

> ,  .  ""      -.


   ?   ?

----------

> ,     ,  ,    -  .


 :5: 
     ,    ,      -    -     :Dezl:  
.    ............
       -  ?

----------


## Cressis

> ?   ?


   ?

----------

> ?   ?


 ,   
  /

----------


## KocmosMars

.     .      . .  .

----------

> ** ,       ,        . 122  ....


 -,  -      ?  ,  ,           .    2 -    .     ?   /   -       .

----------

> ?   ?


   -.   ,          -  .      -   169   (  )            .

----------

> -      ?


.     :Frown:

----------

> ,  ,           .    2 -    .


 :7:

----------


## expertiza-tpp

> ?   /   -       .


   .    .

----------


## FM

> 


    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## expertiza-tpp

.    ,     .    ,   ,       "" -.       ?       ,  ,    .

----------


## Autumn_Legend

... , ,     ,  .     .          "...",    "..." .       .       ?

----------


## .

> .    ,     .    ,   ,       "" -.       ?       ,  ,    .


 2      .... ))))

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


  :yes:

----------


## mary54

!  :Smilie: 
  ,      :
-  " "   "",      ?
-     ""  ""  -  ?

----------

?   - ?

----------

,    

     ,   ...

----------


## YuSa

> "...",    "..." .       .


    .    .    (1 7.7 ).   :
:     "..."    "..." 

     ""         .

  ,  . :Confused:

----------


## mary54

:
"  3 - <...>                  ,        "   ". <...>         -     (  ),    ,      ,       2    3  161        ,         ;
       4 - <...>   -        (   ),  ,         ,     
 2  3  161    ,     ;"

-      "" ,   " "   :EEK!:

----------

*mary54*,       ...    ...

 169. - 
... 
2. -,      ,   5, 5.1  6  ,               .    -,    5  6  ,           ,  ... 
... 
5.  -,     (, ),   ,   : 
... 
3)      ;

  ?

----------

,     .   ,             , ...       .        .  -  ,    () -      ,      -  .   ,       .         .   ,   ,    -  ,       -     :Smilie: ))
   .    ,          ,  1   .       ,     ... .

----------

**,    ...

----------

1  7.7.   ,   :Smilie: ))

----------

,   7.7   ...
 :

----------


## mary54

,   ,               ,        !

----------


## masya-sl2008

-  ?     ( )? ?     ))))

----------

,     ,      :Smilie: )
,  . ,  4.5.   ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

*masya-sl2008*,  -   ,     ,

----------

?
          ?

----------


## masya-sl2008

.,   ,       ? ...

----------

> ?
>           ?


      .     451,  -   ,       .       ,       1 .

----------

1.  
2.   -  -     PrnForms -  ,   
3.        -    ,        : ",  26  2009 . N 451"
4.

----------

> -  ?     ( )? ?     ))))


            .
      .

----------

,   !        :Smilie: )      ,     ,          .

----------

!

----------

-       : , ,  ,    ..

  -

----------


## masya-sl2008

, )))

----------


## mary54

:
http://infostart.ru/projects/4410
  !

----------


## Zhankin

> :
> http://infostart.ru/projects/4410
>   !


!

----------


## KocmosMars

,       .        .    .

----------

,   ,    :       ,    !
 - .169  "  -    ...   ..." +  914 "         "
     ,  ,   ,  ",   ( ,  ) "
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

2  -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## ajselo

1        \ (    ) :yes:

----------

,  !
   .
   -            -   ?
   .

----------

> -            -   ?


 .     .

----------


## Rain8

-  : ( ..) -   ,    -,    ,       ,   .... 
               (  ) ??????

----------


## mvf

> ( ..) -


.   .

----------


## Rain8

> .   .


, -   ))

         !! )) :Smilie:

----------


## lense

> ,    !
> ...     ,  ,   ,  ",   ( ,  ) "


   -    ,     ...  :Evil:

----------


## Progresh

.     ,  .
  1:
  -   5  6  169   (. . 2  169  ).      5  169    .      .
 ,   . 5  169  ,       (       ),    -.
          -,        (. . 8  169  )
  ,   (   914),  -,  ,    .
 ,          -     914 (    ),       914.

----------


## vai182

,     - 

5.  -   :
1)      -;
2) ,       ;
3)      ;

2. -,      ,   5  6  ,               . *   -,    5  6  ,           ,  .*


-  ,         .

----------


## vai182

> *111*, 
> 
>       ,    -914   .


 ..    ! :yes: 

     . ,          ,       ,      .   -    
!!!

----------


## mary54

-    ,      914 , ,         ,     !

----------

,   451       "   "  , .. "   "      ?    / ,     .

----------


## FM

**,  .3    .

----------


## vai182

> ,   451       "   "  , .. "   "      ?    / ,     .

----------


## vai182

> ,   451       "   "  , .. "   "      ?    / ,     .


     ,     .. )

----------

> :
> http://infostart.ru/projects/4410
>   !


   -?

----------

1.  
2.   -  -     PrnForms -  ,   
3.        -    ,        : ",  26  2009 . N 451"
4.   


    ...
 ٨    ܸ

----------

?

----------

> ?


.....  ...        .....       ert.

----------

:

.   1csf283_.mxl   ...ExtForms\PrnForms  .

----------

> :
> 
> .   1csf283_.mxl   ...ExtForms\PrnForms  .


...  ...  ....

----------



----------

> 


 7.7  506

----------

,     ?
  ,!

----------


## Marelena

" *3 -          . *        ,      " ".*           ,     . 
  -    ( ),  ,     ,   *2  3 *161    ,     ;"

..   ?

----------

...        ()  :

 = ("");
	  >= '30.05.2006' 
		 = () + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1csf283_.mxl";
	     = "283";

 ,    1csf283_.mxl   PrnForms,

----------

> ...        ()  :
> 
>  = ("");
> 	  >= '30.05.2006' 
> 		 = () + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1csf283_.mxl";
> 	     = "283";
> 
>  ,    1csf283_.mxl   PrnForms,


  ,     1     )))       )))

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------

> 2  -


+1

----------


## mvf

" ".    "   ?".

----------


## Tortilla

> *mvf*,    "   ?".


 -    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,

----------


## YuSa

> " ".    "   ?".


   .   ,       .
    .

" ..." ()  :Drug:

----------


## KocmosMars

.      451.    ?

----------

...

  ?      ** ...

  ?            **   ...

         ...    95%  ,   :

    "  "
 "  "

----------

> ...
> 
>   ?      ** ...
> 
>   ?            **   ...
> 
>          ...    95%  ,   :
> 
>     "  "
>  "  "

----------


## mary54

** 
   :

.   1csf283_.mxl   ExtForms\PrnForms  .

 :
1.  2    ":    (  )" .
2.     -   ",  26  2009 . N 451" .
3.   -      09.06.2009  .     09.06.2009     (   11  2006 . N 283).

----------

> ...


  :   2  **  .     451  ,   2  .

----------

-...
, ,         :Smilie:

----------

,          8.1 - 1.6.15.5     ,   ,      ,      :Frown:

----------

http://users.v8.1c.ru/Info/Accountin...P_sf451_v2.rar

----------

,   ?  .

----------

ReadMe ... -:  **

----------

,  , , ,   .

----------

,  ,   ,     ,    ,   (  )?????   ,      ?

----------

1 ,    451     , ..    ,      914,         .....

----------

,   !

----------


## YUM

> ...  ,      ?


 - !  ""   ,      , ..."  "  ...   .      ...   .

----------

> -...
> , ,


  -.      : "     ,          .     :Ass: "

----------


## YuSa

> ?            **   ...


   ... :Confused:

----------

-  ,      /  ? ,       ,    2 /  "  ",         ??

----------


## .

,    -   -  .

----------

,     ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   !  ,  !
      ,  ?          ?

----------

> ,     ,     ,   ,   ,   ,   !...


   ? ;-)

  ,          ,    "" -    )))

----------

**,  ,  , :
 . <> .. 
{D:\ 1\ \1SBDB_ \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_451.ERT(24)}:      ()  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rain8

> ,  ,   ,     ,    ,   (  )?????   ,      ?


    ,    ? 
       :

----------


## Rain8

> **,  ,  , :
>  . <> .. 
> {D:\ 1\ \1SBDB_ \EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_451.ERT(24)}:      ()


     1   ????

----------


## dream616

! :      "  " ("  ")  :Smilie:

----------

** ,        ...   506...

          4 :

----------

**,  !,     !  :Wow:     !  :yes:

----------

.   .  ,       17     ,   9  16  *  -       17*    .   ...   ...

----------

...
             :
  > '08.06.2009'  451
 283

----------


## YUM

> , : Adidas  ADIDAS?


 "ADIDAS" -   . 
 Adidas - " ".   : Adolf Dasler <und Sonen>   - "GMBH"          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-   ...   ?!     "   ?". ... .  ,    .

----------

...          ...

          -        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## YuSa

> ?!  ,    .


 :Frown: 




> -        ?


  ?
      - ? :Confused:

----------

,   ,     ,  ,            ,    2 .
"    ,      451           "     .

----------

> *        ,      " ".*           ,     . 
>   -    ( ),  ,     ,   *2  3 *161    ,     ;"
> 
> ..   ?


     ,      . 
   -    ?       -    " ",       "".

P.S.   .....    ....       , ""  " "      ,       : "     ,       !"
    ,     -    ""?!

----------

,    ...(!),    (?!),  "  "  ,   -      ,  -

----------

,    ,    , - ,       ,  ,      ,  " "     ,     , ..        , ..  ,         -        , (,    /)      .........
  " "  .    ,    /.

----------


## .

5 -  (   ) -     (    -    ,    -).   -    ,        ( ,  ),             .   -  ,    4  174    ,        - ,       .   -  ,    3  161    ,        - ,       () .   -  ,    2  161    ,      ,        - ,     ;";

        ?

----------


## Twiga

> 5 -  (   ) -     (    -    ,    -).   -    ,        ( ,  ),      **     .   -  ,    4  174    ,        - ,       .   -  ,    3  161    ,        - ,       () .   -  ,    2  161    ,      ,        - ,     ;";
> 
>         ?

----------

> ! :      "  " ("  ")


   .  . 451      .


_:      "  "  "  "_

----------

-

----------



----------



----------


## mvf

> 


     (break)?  451  " "    .  :Smilie:    , ,  etc...

----------


## ..

,       ...
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog

----------

> ,       ...
> http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog


... 
, ,      .
  ,  .

----------


## YUM

> .  . 451      .
> 
> 
> _:      "  "  "  "_


 ! 4 + 2 (  - ) ... ...
 ,   - ,        ...
    ,   -    ..          :    ,   ...
  ,   ""  ,   .     - "" !    . 
 ,    - ""      , ,    :    ....  . 
'  !  - !  !      . -  ,   - ! 
 !

----------

.... !
        .   "  ". ,              ""-""?!

----------

> !


.



> :
> 
> ""      ... 109,3%
> "" .......................................... 0,2%"
> 
>     .
> 
> :  ..

----------


## YUM

> .


.
:     :Frown:

----------

> ,       ...
> http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog


  .     ,    .  ,    ,      ...    .   ,     .     ,   ,    -        .

----------

> http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog


 ,  ,  .  **.

----------


## .

** ,    ,     .    .

----------

17.06.2009  -17-3/120@

             26.05.2009  451          2  2000 .  914

----------

> ** ,    ,     .    .

----------


## .

** ,       ,      .
    ,    ?   :Embarrassment:  
    ,    .     ,

----------

*.*,

----------

,  .  ,           ( : ",  "),    ...       N ,     ...

----------

> 17.06.2009  -17-3/120@
> 
>              26.05.2009  451          2  2000 .  914


    -    451

----------

23.06               (   ) -   !

----------


## lense

> !


    ,    , ,  .   -  ,        ,      ?

----------

, ...
     ...    -  ...
 10 -  10...

    ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> , ...
>      ...    -  ...
>  10 -  10...
> 
>     ...


  :yes:

----------

,   !!!  :No-no: 
   -

----------

2,     ?
      ...         ,        .        .  -         )))     .       ? (          !)

----------

!!!       ???
    ,   \

----------


## FM

> !!!       ???


   9.06.09

----------


## Tribe

> , ...
>      ...    -  ...
>  10 -  10...
> 
>     ...


 :7: 

 !!!  ,      ...





> ,       ...
> http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog



  !  ...       ,     -   ,  ,  ...   -        !  :Wow:

----------

13 (  :Wink: )   ,     ,      -,     169  ,   ,    (,   ""       :Silly: )        ,   ,   -.  :Frown:

----------

**,   -   ,        ...

         ,    ...

----------

! )))
   ,   :
                )))

----------


## z-z-z

**,     ,              **!

----------

...

----------


## Cho Chang

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Tribe

> ! )))
>    ,   :
>                 )))


 !     99  100,                  :Smilie:

----------


## z-z-z

!  -,  ,  "   ,       , ,   ..."   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------

...
,       ...
          "   ..."? 

      -  "     !"

**  - "Ѩ   !"

----------

" 2,   2", "     ,   "...  ..  ..        ,  /  2       ? ,      . 169 ?    ...     -  ,   .

----------

> 17.06.2009  -17-3/120@
> 
>              26.05.2009  451          2  2000 .  914


    : nalog.ru
      .

----------


## ODK

> 99  100,


 ,   ,   ,      ,  ;     ,    -     ,      (     )       !  -          ?, , ,     .      ,   ,     -      :Wink:

----------

,          1    ? :Redface:

----------


## KSVe

.  -  " "  , ..    ,    ,     ?

----------

/,   ,   1    ,  - ,   .

----------

_ .  -  " "  , ..    ,    ,     ?_

   " "  ,

----------


## KSVe

.  . .

----------

> [I]
>    " "  ,


   ?

----------


## Strelf

" "     :
": !!!      ,        2 -.
          -.
      ,  ,  <>   <>      2 -  - .
          ,    2 -        ,   .
                    ."
,        -  ...   - ...

----------


## KAMAZZZ

,   - "" ( "")...  ?..,        -  .-().......

----------


## mvf

*Strelf*,     : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=365

----------

> ,   ,   ,      ,  ;     ,    -     ,      (     )       !  -          ?, , ,     .      ,   ,     -


 -      .        -.     ,      ,  .    ,         -.     -    .

----------

C  ,     ""?   " "   ? ,  10    ,   -.  :Dezl:

----------

...

    -  ** ,

----------

> ...
> 
>     -  ** ,


 **?
 ?  -  ?   ?

----------


## Accountant_opt4

, !
    -.   1csf283_.mxl   PrnForms.   , --   1csf283_.mxl,    -.     ,  -. 
 ,  1-  ...  .
    ?   ,     ,   ,       :Smilie: 

  1 7.7. 506 ,   .

----------

> ...
> 
>     -  ** ,


 .   ,    :Smilie: )   ,  ,   ,       .   ,     .
     .  ,    :Smilie:

----------

...     ...        ...

----------

> ,   - "" ( "")...  ?..,        -  .-().......


  -         "  "  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -   ,        ...


  :Smilie:     ,         .     ,       /   .      - .   ,   /   .        .

----------

> ,


 .      .         .

----------

...

,  :
-




...

no problem

----------

> )))


  :yes:  )

----------


## V

> ** ,


  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------

: 23.06.2009  







       26.05.2009  451 

   2004                    .                               .
 ,     ,    ,             .
,        26.11.2008  224-,        21      ,                       02.12.2000  914,         -,     -,     (    -).          .
 ,   ,    ,            -.           .                -   04.05.2009      (     ,    -   )        . 
 ,     ,        -     2 -   ,        - ,    2  3  161  ,      .           -      ,  ,            2 -   .
   ,       451  26.05.2009      ,     2 -,     ,          -,       ,   ,    2 -        ,   .
                    . 



http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog

----------


## Accountant_opt4

> ...     ...        ...


    !  ,        .
,   - ,           ?    -     ?

----------

...               ...

----------

,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


,  ! ,        :Frown:

----------


## MicR

3 . 1473   ,               .        ()          ()  .  .1 .1473      ()     .
   914  26.05.2009        2  2000 . N 914 "         -,            " ,  ,  .          1 -   :   2 -          .   -  ,    2  3  161    ,          (     ),         
     , ..      -          , ..           ,           ,   ,  .1 . 143       :
- ;
-  ;
- ,       (    - )          ,        .
 .3 .169   ,  -   ,                   .
      914  26.05.2009          , ..             . ,    ,            .
  ,   -  -   () .  169      -,       ()      -,          .  , .5 . 169   ,   2 -   ,       .  ,     (  ) .5 .169    .
                        () .

----------

> ,  ! ,


 :yes:  ) , ""  )))

----------

!        ( -    09.06.09)  .              24.05  08.06 .  -    .         -     .  -  .   -  ,   .

----------


## 379

-,       ?

----------

,        .( 4  )

----------


## yante

- http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog

----------


## mvf

> -


   .        ?

----------


## z-z-z

> -,       ?


    :     914,   : 
_"  3 -          .         ,      " ".           ,     ;"_

----------

.-.          2. ))

----------


## .

,    ,  ?   ?         :Frown: 
**,            ???

----------


## stroisistem

,            -    .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,         -    .


 :1:

----------


## 72

> ,            -    .





> ,


,    ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

.  "    "... ...   !..   ,    ,    ,  ...  :Frown:

----------

, , 1-    ..       ?

----------


## CatWoman

,

----------

CatWoman,   !

----------


## Tortilla

*.*, *mvf*,    ,      -    ,      ...  :Wink:

----------

1...




> djslon 
> 101 - 25.06.2009 - 9:36

----------


## CatWoman

> CatWoman,   !


   , , .    .

----------


## vai182

> 1...


 ,       -     1900.    ..        ...

----------

*.*, ,       -    :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ,       -     1900.    ..        ...


   !         :    ...  . :Frown:

----------

CatWoman,   ,    ?    .    .  169 .    ?

----------


## CatWoman

> CatWoman,   ,    ?    .    .  169 .    ?


 " "    ,

----------

CatWoman,  ,    .

----------

,     -... !      -         ... 

        :            (: )       -  (,          )... 

       :
        ,      -  ,    :  ...       ... 

    ,     ,          (     )

----------


## rnb09

> ,     -... !      -         ... 
> 
>         :            (: )       -  (,          )... 
> 
>        :
>         ,      -  ,    :  ...       ... 
> 
>     ,     ,          (     )


     .

----------


## tetica

.         /?    :yes:

----------

.   ,    2 ,  ,  , .

----------


## YUM

> .         /?


,  .!    ,            . .  914     ...
- "  "        ,    (        "") "" - ...   ,    .
 ,  : " "   ...  .  :Frown:  
              ,   , -  ,    .
"    ?" () :Wink:

----------

,                       ,   " ".

----------


## mane4ka23

> ,    2 ,  ,


  :Wow:       ?

----------


## MicR

> :
>         ,      -  ,    :  ...       ... 
> 
>     ,     ,          (     )


   ?                     .   -          :Smilie:  ! 
 ,        -    .  -  ,  -       . -.          ,       -  , ..    ,  .

----------

...   -   ,      ...   ...

             ,        ""  ""

   101-  2006    ""  ""           ,       :Smilie:

----------

,-      ?   ,    ?       ,?

----------

...
  ,    -   ...

      , , - ...
 -               ...

----------


## Tortilla

> ,-      ?   ,    ?       ,?


   ,     " "  ..            ...   ...,    ,      -   ... :Redface:

----------

,  ?             -?   .

----------

?

----------


## MicR

[QUOTE=;52239218] ...   -   ,      ...   ...QUOTE]

  ,         ,   .        -    ,         ,        "" ?!     -               ,     -         !

----------


## kaso

> ...       ...


    .      :
 -     
 -  2-

   .

      "" .     -   ,   .  ,   - " "  " "...

 :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> .      :
>  -     
>  -  2-
> 
>    .
> 
>       "" .     -   ,   .  ,   - " "  " "...


""    .
 .

----------


## .

> 101-  2006    ""  ""           ,


 ,    .      ,       .      ,  .
   ,         -     .  ,   ,         :Frown:

----------

,             .

----------


## MicR

> "" .     -   ,   .  ,   - " "  " "...


   "" - ! ,     ,   (!)  -,            ,   -  ,          -,    .169  .
 ,                .    -       " ",    .

----------


## kaso

,  - :   ""         ,     (   -,   -)?

     .   ,  ,    -...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaso

> ""    .


*YUM*,      .   ,     .      ...

----------


## lense

> "" ?!     -               ,     -         !


    ,     ,            , ..    -  ,       .         -  09.06.   ,         "  ,     !"        ,   ,        .

----------


## kaso

> 


    ...   -   ,        ...         :Smilie:

----------


## MicR

> ,     ,            , ..    -  ,       .         -  09.06.   ,         "  ,     !"        ,   ,        .


     .   -     .     -    .   -   ,      -    -   , ..    ,            .
 -     -   -     -   !

----------

lense,       -   ,      .   , ,   .  .

----------

-  () ..

      -  ,            () .

----------


## MicR

> ...   -   ,        ...


         , ..     .      ...  -      ,      .     ,  ,  ,      ,    ,   .   -  . 
    -  ,   ,  !

----------


## MicR

> lense,       -   ,      .   , ,   .  .


YES!!!! :yes:

----------


## kaso

> , ,


**,   *lense*  .      ,     , ,     .     (       "  "     )   .    ,   .

      ,     . .

----------


## .

,  - ,            !           ,   !

----------


## *

> .   ,      ?


   20 ..

----------


## Cho Chang

> -       " ",    .


     ,         .

----------

Kaso,-,    .      .

----------


## kaso

> 


**,   ?????  .  :Smilie:

----------

....
  , ""  "" ...

----------


## MicR

> **,   ?????  .


  :   .
   :     .

   .   .   - .   -  .    ,   ...      ,         -.   -      ,   -    .
    ,  -   .

----------

,kaso,  ,, ?!

----------

.

----------


## lense

** ,     ,   ,         ,          .   ,    - , ,       .     ,    .      ,   .          ,       .

----------


## .

.     ,    

    . ,          :Wink:

----------

Lense,    ,    - .    -    ?   !!

----------


## kaso

> ,  - :   ""         ,     (   -,   -)?
> 
>      .   ,  ,    -...


, -  ?        ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

http://www.consultant.ru/law/review/...06-03.html#p45

----------


## kaso

*mvf*,  , ,  -  (    :Stick Out Tongue: )     ,     !!!
))

----------


## lense

*.* ,    :Rotate:  :be-be-be:

----------


## 72

> . ,


,   .

----------


## vai182

,     -- ,      - . , AndyKo, mvf ....      :Smilie: 

,    .....

     ...


   !!! :Wink:  :Super:

----------

> ,     -- ,      - . , AndyKo, mvf ....     
> 
> ,    .....
> 
>      ...
> 
> 
>    !!!


  ,   .

----------

> *111*,     ?
>   ,
>  ""     , 
>  , 
>      , 
>       ,    -914   .


  .

----------


## YUM

> ,     -- ,      - . , AndyKo, mvf ....     
> 
> ,    .....
> 
>      ...
> 
> 
>    !!!


"...        ..."
  ""   ? -         "".

----------

> ,      ""  ?


 .   .  .

----------


## mvf

-    .  ... ...  ...

----------


## 72

> ,     -- ,      - . , AndyKo, mvf ....


...       ? :Big Grin:

----------


## vai182

,         -    ,    - -      ,         -      1-  :Smilie:       3200 .   :Big Grin: .....    !

       !

----------

,        ! :Abuse:    ,       /!   , !   "!!"  ,  ""  ""!       !! 
    ,     ,   ..!!  :Abuse:

----------


## YuSa

> ,         -    ,    - -      ,         -      1-       3200 .  .....    !
> 
>        !


 ,    .

----------


## kuzia

> ,        !   ,       /!   , !   "!!"  ,  ""  ""!       !! 
>     ,     ,   ..!!


        ,

----------


## SHAV22

2 ,         1   .     ,         ,    .  ()              .         .          ?      ?

----------


## Vadim2000v

.

----------


## V

:Frown:      2

----------


## z-z-z

!       -???     " "?????

----------


## MicR

> 2


         -       :Big Grin:

----------


## GOYA

> 2


     ,   -      ,         .
   .

----------


## YuSa

> 2


  "" -   ?    -12?

----------

,     ,  ,         ...

     ""          :Smilie:

----------


## mane4ka23

??  23.06.09

_ ,     ,        -     2 -   ,        - ,    2  3  161  ,      .           -      ,  ,            2 -   .
   ,       451  26.05.2009      ,     2 -,     ,          -,       ,   ,    2 -        ,   .
                    ._

----------

*mane4ka23*,        ?

----------

> -


  :Smilie: )) -    2,           .     -,    .
      ,   ,    ,  -  " ".      .

----------


## mane4ka23

> *mane4ka23*,        ?


 
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog

         23.06.09

----------

*mane4ka23*,          ?
**,    ,     18     :Frown:

----------


## mane4ka23

> *mane4ka23*,          ?
> **,    ,     18


 12    :Embarrassment:

----------


## V

> 


  :Smilie:  -

----------


## FM

> -


      ,        ....
,          ....

----------


## 72

> *mane4ka23*,        ?


...      .  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laimuna

,     ???
 , ,   -? :Frown: 
   ,        , ,    ,         .
 .      . 
 ,     ,     ?  :Lupa: 
 .

----------

...

   ,

----------


## Laimuna

> ...
> 
>    ,


   :
  ,          ,   .

    ,         ,   ???

 ,   ,    .
       ( !!!),        ,         .

----------



----------


## AlexVX

Laimuna,   -   .  ,   .
 ,    /.

----------


## MicR

> Laimuna,   -   .  ,   .
>  ,    /.


    -   ,      (, -  ..)  .           .

----------


## AlexVX

> -   .


 ,   .       /,        ,     .
 .

----------


## +

,  ,   ,       ,   - .  -,  ,   .

----------


## AlexVX

*+,* ,        .

----------


## Avonorim

,    .  ,  ,     -      ,    ,  "".           .       -   .  :Big Grin:

----------

-. , ! :Dezl:

----------

**,   " ",

----------

,      -   . :Abuse:

----------


## QCK

,  ,       ( 451  )     -?     ,         .  ?

----------


## FM

*QCK*,    -      .

----------

...  :Smilie: ))

    1:



> "1".
>   451  26  2009      -  .
>          .
>   .
>          .

----------

"!!!"     !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Laimuna

> **,   " ",


,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


,   .      ,          .

----------


## Kaplya_SS

:
"  3:   -    ( ),  ,     ,    2  3  161    ,     ;"

"  4:   -    ( ),  ,     ,    2  3  161    ,     ;"
  .    ,     -  ,  .        /. 
 :Frown:

----------


## alex2006kam

23.06.09 "   N451....".    ""  "" .   ,    " 26  2009 . N451"

----------


## mvf

> ...    ""  "" .


 !       ..?..

----------


## Laimuna

> 23.06.09 "   N451....".    ""  "" .   ,    " 26  2009 . N451"


       ?

----------


## Rodis

> ?


      ??

   -  ..  24-25          .

----------


## Laimuna

-  ..  24-25          .
   [/QUOTE]

   !!!  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface: 
     5 ,        24, 25      .
 :EEK!:  :Baby:  :Silly: 
     ( ) 
   (  )   26  2009 . N451.
    !!!       2....
?

----------


## .

""

----------


## .

* .*,  ,  .         ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

,    :Wow:

----------

?  - ?

----------


## Folia

,       ,  ?    -  . 
   -   .   ?

----------


## rnb09

,        ?

----------


## rnb09

?

----------

, -.     ..      ,      -2,-3  . .        "" .   ..,           , -,    . .     ,   -        3  4       .  ,      . ..     ,   , -  . . , -,          .    .

----------

-   ...     ,

----------


## margosha1973

,   ,         "" -     .          ,        .  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 72

?

----------


## rnb09

> -   ...     ,


   ,      .  ,       ,   .

----------


## Rodis

> ?


    19- ...

----------

.
       ..        ,   /        .        23.06.09    ,    ,         ...        ,   ...
      /     !

----------


## rosso-mariya

> ,      ""  ?


  !   ,         ....451  , ....
       ?

----------

1...
      ...
    ,           ...
..

----------


## Rodis

**    ?     ?

----------


## mvf

> ?     ?


...         ....

----------


## YuSa

> *   ?*
>   ,     - ( 1  ) ,    2     ,     .        .     ?
> 
> -,  .        .     ,      .   2  5   2  5.1  169   ,       ,     (. 3 . 54  , . 1 . 11  ).


 : http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?153702

,  ?   ,     /   .    ,           .  :Frown:  ,     ...

----------


## AlexVX

,          .          .

----------


## YuSa

> ,          .          .


!    -    .

   -         ....
(   - ,    ...)

----------


## AlexVX

-     .  "   23  2009 ".
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=88781

----------


## ltymuf

.  :Smilie:     ,           ....   :Frown: 
     .

----------

> -     .  "   23  2009 ".
> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=88781


   )      :Smilie:

----------


## Folia

,   ,  ""      23 .

----------


## AlexVX

> )


?       ?    ,    .    ?

----------

*AlexVX*,      - . ,   ,   19    :Frown:

----------

,   "" -     .
     5       :  ...    .
 -    ????

----------


## AlexVX

> *AlexVX*,      - . ,   ,   19


       .    ,          .     .      :Redface:

----------


## .

:Smilie:    +

----------


## AlexVX

> +


.

,      -    ? -   ?

----------


## .



----------

,    - ?    ? :Wow:

----------

21  ,  01.01.2001.,       ,        -    .

,        914,     .

         914,    -.

,     -           - (.8 .169  ). 

  ,         ,         (.1 .4  ).

              .

 ,      .         . 

          ,      -,        -      ,      "".

----------


## Kaplya_SS

,    /,        , ..     .... 
    .
   /    , ..      600 .         "  /"  ...  -     " ",  -   ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

......  ,   ,        ,   .      ,           .      :Wink: 

  ,      -,  . 
  ,  -  .

----------

""  ... :
    "" ( "") --- ???

----------

...    :

    "" 
 ""

----------


## Kantry

...      ,  . ,        .     .

----------


## rnb09

> ...    :
> 
>     "" 
>  ""


       ,    ?

----------


## Maraser

-  !!!      ,     ....      ,          ,       ...         : "   " "  ?",  ,  ..        ... -    ..    ,         " "...    ,      ,       ...

----------


## Maraser

http://www.klerk.ru/columnists/ostrovskaya/?153221

----------


## ylsichkova

!   ,    .   ,    .     -  09.06    . -...

----------


## Stlth

!              ,        !       ,   -   .               ,            ?

----------


## Rodis

> ,     .... ...


   .....
    ....   ....

----------


## .

> ! ........        !


  :Smilie:      ""    ,    ,       . 
-  ,       .     .....

  .

----------


## olga_buh

!   :Frown: 

 ( )              .  

  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.       .    .   ,      :Frown: 
  ,

----------

